# What have you broke so far this season...



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I haven't broken anything major this year...yet. (Knock on wood)

So far I've cracked the plastic rail on top of the tailgate (Chevy) and put a little ding on the very top rear corner of the box...hit the same little tree twice on two seperate plowings...  

Then I cracked the housing of my driver side mirror as I was backing into my shop...watching my other mirror when I caught it on the door jamb. :angry: Fixed that with some JB weld though. 

My first time out this season I hit a rock frozen in the ground in my own driveway and took a 3" chunk out my brand new Blizzard cutting edge...my fault as I was going too fast. 

When it was -28 out a customer (caretakers of an estate) called and wanted me to clear the estate as owners were coming up for Christmas...plow was froze up on me. Parked truck & plow in the shop for few hours and was good to go. Next day went to open my rear door (ext. cab) and the plastic handle broke because mechanism had froze up... :angry: 

Broke my bug shield, don't know when it happened nor how. Suspect a chunk of snow flew over the plow as I pushed into a pile and broke it.

That's it so far...hopefully I can escape the rest of winter unscathed. Hard to figure out, I'm easy on my equipment. I don't like banging & ram-roding around but I still managed to break some stuff. Anyone else busting stuff up?

Buck


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

Why are you trying to jinx me?!?!?


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

I hate to admit it, but I did a pretty dumb one.

Hooked up the plow and forgot to raise the kickstand. Yep, bent that sucker like all get out.  
The only good thing is that it is easily replaced and didn't damage anything else. Just made me mad because it was such a dumb thing to do. Other than that, everything's holding strong so far.


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

I put a small 2" nick on one of my customers garage doors. I pulled up to back-drag...dropped the blade and immediately I knew I nicked the door...SH*T!  I told the customer immediately, she was real nice about it. I will make the arrangements to get it fixed.


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

I hit a curb too hard and had a hose blow out; a 1/2 hour after starting plowing.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

I crashed the other night when a Durango just decided he was going to stop at the bottom of a hill for no reason. I wasn't going fast, but when I applied the brakes I started to slide on the ice covered road. I could have taken him out (should have!) but dropped the plow, hopped the curb, bushwacked a bit and hit a tree hard with the plow. I was able to get the truck out, but the Durango drove off! Broke the lift chain and racked the A-frame. Ordered the new parts the next day, got them yesterday and all is well again today after I stripped it all down and got it all rebuilt.


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

Well glad im not the only one who was made little mistakes...

1.Took large oak tree ripped off drivers side heated mirror.  

2. While backdragging away from a garage hooked a gutter spout and ripped a pretty good section of gutter off.  

I guess thats it -it could be worse..biggest thing i have learned is just SLOW down and take your time.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

First one: At the end of my accounts, backing back into driveway to push out, hit a patch of ice and slid about a foot into the garage door.. Worked for free that day.

Second one: Half way through my acounts on a nother push, the main wire lead from solenoid to main pump broke off at connector, prolly from record low cold streaks and a poor bend in the wire.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

BUCK 

Now you know for us southern guys that it is hard to break something on our plows when we have not even seen a 1/4 of accumulation down here.
But hopefully I can keep it that way, but I seriously doubt that. Only time will tell.

Justin


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

*not much*

transmission, downpressure valve,craked the polycarbonated plastic sheet and the illunmination moduale is dying.other than that life is easy


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

MOW ME OVER said:


> BUCK
> 
> Now you know for us southern guys that it is hard to break something on our plows when we have not even seen a 1/4 of accumulation down here.
> But hopefully I can keep it that way, but I seriously doubt that. Only time will tell.
> ...


Justin, I hope you have the chance to get out there and break something soon!! That plow is an expensive paper weight! 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Took off a customers paper box twice in a row  thy even moved the second time and I still got it!!! we'll see what happens in the morning if it's strike 3 or not. third time is a charm....
Two plow springs,
one garbage can
residential ,,, boy, am I glade I only have 9 of them, every thing else is commercial..


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I haven't broken a dame thing, sole do to the fact we haven't had any SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But knock on wood. Its coming this week.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

i have broke off the damn western think snow markers a half dozen times now. weld them on and then they seem to break somewhere else.....

bent the lynch pins on my plow shoes when i went to pick the plow up. truck squatted but plow didn't come off ground.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Well just 3 days ago, the pump motor went out on our Boss plow, which in turn took out the Alt. on the ford diesel and the main power cables on the plow harness. Operator kept running until everything went dead. Total cost $595. Not too bad for first plow parts or alt in 6 seasons on this particular plow truck. 2 flat tires on the backhoe. Cost $15.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

So far...

Broke a wire on the electric fuel pump... used jumper wires and got thru the day, fixed it the next morning.

A couple lenses and bulbs on the trailer (towing in 6" snow sucks in close quarters)

Oh and the tack weld that holds the pin in my ramp.

And a rut in the grass of a non-customer that I said I would fix. I'm knocking on wood, I figure I'm doing pretty good!


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Backed into the corner of a building (fire station) while cleaning what the loader missed in front of the bay doors. No damage to the building - new dent on right side of rear bumper. Same corner I punched through the front of my Dad's garage last year.

Backed over one of my fiberglass driveway markers with the blade. Through the little red reflector about 25'.

Pulled the jack release with the plow pins pulled. Didn't hurt anything - plow light hit the operator in the head - so no damage done.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Broken*

I had to replace the pump motor and wiring harness on the truck end before the season started. I cracked my windshield with phone, and water pump went out.

Just went and bought a new truck. Was thinking it was the motor finally.

Maybe i won't have to switch plows over tonight if itll run another snow or two?

Jeff


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn, lotsa items here...

Well, before the snow one of my trans cooling lines rusted through and started spraying everything (and I mean everything- my truck, the cars behind me on the road, the cars next to me on the road, etc)- didn;t notice for 2 days- $700+ repairs and 4 weeks later...

Piece in the tranny broke (pressure valve retainer) popped fuses, replaced fuses and low and behold the broken retainer happened to come to rest on the main power lead for the lockup and OD soloniod in the tranny shorting them- causing a small fire in the harness. Insurance CO d!ck3d me around for weeks- temporary repair 3 plus weeks later cost $700+- still needs main wiring harness replaced which is $1600 cost (plus labor) and it's a Detroit part (takes 4 weeks to get).
Last storm my Alternator died- after 1st customer. Cost me $200.

I have Almost recovered my costs to date with the storms- kinda nervious for the next snow.


----------



## Country Manor (Dec 22, 2004)

Just my bank accounts :crying: Maybe it will snow someday payup 
 All Weathermen


----------



## TLC Ken (Sep 25, 2004)

lost a bracket Sunday. The one that holds the end of the angle ram to the plow frame. Pin and ram were still in place, still operational, but I'm backing up in this medium apartment we do, and I see this black little box. "What's that?" says I. It looked like a spring shackle on a trailer leaf spring. So I get out and go "Hmm." I thought maybe the kids sledding nearby pitched it out there for me to scoop up.

Didn't take much to fix. I put some washers on the pin, to shove the ram up next to the frame, and pinned it for the rest of the day. Sunday night I took her off and flipped it over, and welded it back. I also welded the other side heavier, the original welds were barely more than spots. Lucky it lasted 6 years.

The first day we plowed this winter, 11/30 last year, voltage drops below 12 on my K5. Put the multi meter on it, 14.2 volts. Hmm. Sounds okay, must not be alternator. Maybe battery cable. Messed with it for an hour as the snow fell, luckily 3 other plows were all out and working while I was messing with it. Come to find out my multi meter was reading incorrectly. I put it on another truck and it reads 18.7 volts when it should read 14.3. So I guess that is what I get for not trusting my gut and changing the alt right away. No, I thought I'd be thorough and check the voltage. I still have the multimeter. Someday I'll tell someone that story and they will say, "BS!". But I'll have the multimeter to show them. I still get mad just thinking about that. :angry: I'm tempted to take a picture of the 18 volt reading and post it. It's just unbelievable.


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

ask my dad..... 
lol


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

*What have you broken this seasnon*

With temps in the 60's and 70's about the only thing that's broke is my wallet.

Looks like we're in for some snow later in the weak though.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Walked into my shop one morning last week and inside the door was a Fisher trip spring assembly that some kind soul had found on his lawn and dropped off for me. Brought the plow in, turned it over and got the electric glue gun going. 

Tomorrow the truck goes in for an exhaust manifold, actually left it at the repair shop tonight so I don't have to try starting it in the morning. -9 degrees F right now, and supposed to go lower. They are going to check the starting problems too. Today it didn't start until lunch time, lucky I didn't need it.


----------



## zipp669 (Jan 23, 2001)

1 transmission.
First one in the 84 chevy since 2001.


----------



## hesko1 (Dec 30, 2003)

> I cracked my windshield with phone


 Done that before with an old bag phone. Cord sprung back and the phone hit me after breaking the windshield. I don't do driveways any more so I don't have those problems! Hav'nt done a driveway in 5 years!

Good night, the wife and I are getting up a 3am to plow :bluebounc Move Over I'm Coming Through 

Good Luck out there


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Did the splits and busted my ass on ice!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

A shifter cable the housing cracked in 1/2 I still need to get a new one.
So I took a hose and put it over both sides and 2 clamps andit's fixed for now.

Most of the other stuff is just stuff that goes.
upper and lower balll jounts, cheap money just more work to do.


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

Last week I had to put a new starter in my plow truck, it finally crapped out. But I wouldnt really say I broke it. Other than that, I went through my plow pretty good over the summer, and so far everything is holding up just fine.  

Kevin


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

*hmmmmm.....does this count?!*

BROKE.....my new F250 in a headon accident on the 6th of Jan. Truck had 400 mi on it! It now lies in pieces in the autobody shop :crying:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Fisher II said:


> BROKE.....my new F250 in a headon accident on the 6th of Jan. Truck had 400 mi on it! It now lies in pieces in the autobody shop :crying:


Not only does that count but may take the cake!!! Sorry to hear about that man, hope everyone was okay.

Buck


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Fisher II said:


> BROKE.....my new F250 in a headon accident on the 6th of Jan. Truck had 400 mi on it! It now lies in pieces in the autobody shop :crying:


Ouch! That really bites. Sorry to hear that, hope it at least wasn't your fault and you were not hurt. Hopefully ins. will cover you getting another new rig.


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

crushed and Broke a bone in my hand helping a friend replace a clutch in his truck, Trans slipped off the jack and I went to catch it. Dumb!!!! :redbounce


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Front Drive shaft. U-joint to axel and the front short driveshaft per cv joint.

Preventive maintnace- hose's,new connectors,fluid flush's and what not. On GMC

Drive shaft was while plowin. Blew the u-joint and is when cv joint went bad I believe. On the 98 Ram.


----------



## MR5BY5 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, now that stinking Meyers E-47 pump motor refuses to work when the temperature is below 25 degrees! Works fine all summer - Ha! Ha! I threw the up-switch and got out to tap on the motor a little at about 10 above the other night (sometimes that urges it to work) and by the time I got to the front of the Jeep the nut on the power cable was cherry-red! Somethin' not right there!

My old moldboard rusted-out last year and my brother found a nice rust-free one but it had been sitting so long the pivot-pins were siezed and the D___ things snapped-off Monday night. (Thank God, not until after I had cleaned Monday's 17-incehs of white stuff from the driveway!)

Got that to the welder yesterday to be repaired but it was a hell of as time loading that 7-foot moldboard on the rear deck of my '82 Monte Carlo! The boys at the welder's shop laughed at my "low-rider"!

Other than that everything is working fine - I put a new E-brake cable on the CJ-7 this fall, so I have some brakes at least!

I do this for survival, NOT to make a living!

*BTW: Up North* - a good Air Force friend, Dave Horn, is in the lumber/logging business in Bemidji! Sure does get cold up there - flannel sheets come-out in September, don't they?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

it all begins last summer. I pulled the silverado out after summer storage and what do I smell, dead mice. Yes, mice had decided to move in and destroy the interior of the truck. New carpet, headliner, and trim pieces and its ready to go. I plow with it for the first time this year, and the mechanic musta forgot to hook the heated mirror harness and the speakers back, no big deal everybody screws up. I get done with the last place and I flatten my bumper, destroyed my tail light, and put a nice dent just below the light. 

My dad was sanding with his converted lime spreader and slid down the hill and jack knifed with it, busted the housing on the carb for the sander, put a huge dent in the tailgate of his 76 newly restored blazer, and blew out a gear box all at the same time......good times!!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

MR5BY5 said:


> *BTW: Up North* - a good Air Force friend, Dave Horn, is in the lumber/logging business in Bemidji! Sure does get cold up there - flannel sheets come-out in September, don't they?


Small world huh? Yeah, logging is one of the largest industries up here, always has been. That's why this area is referred to as Paul Bunyan territory. In fact we have a huge festival in a couple weeks called "Logging Days" and this week "Polar Daze" kicks off, plenty of fun in the winter here. It gets cold, we had -35 Monday morning, another town about 90 miles from here called Embarass had -54...they made the Today Show! Yep, lots of flannel around here. Good luck with your equipment out there...sucks when nothing works right.

Buck


----------



## trying to make (Dec 18, 2004)

my favorite finger.dumb a$$ had it under 9 foot western.somebody bumped the switch.I should have had jacks under it and taken the controler out.I am glad it is a polyurethane cutting edge could have been bad..very swollen not broken but feels real nice let me tell you.Oh and I know better.So when in a hurry dont be stupid.  excuse me while I get a beer.after all just happened 2 hours ago.Funny how beer and pain killers mix so well.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

nothing, at least that I know of.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thank you UP NORTH*

Well I had not had any incidents as of the time I read your post. 12 hrs. after I drag the side of my truck along some stupid post in a car wash entrance. :crying: Hey things happen  I did not even know I did it till the this morning  . That was a great start to the day.

* I think if I take off the inside door panel i can knock out the dent's, then all i need is paint.


----------



## rondoga (Dec 28, 2004)

johntwist said:


> I hate to admit it, but I did a pretty dumb one.
> 
> Hooked up the plow and forgot to raise the kickstand. Yep, bent that sucker like all get out.
> The only good thing is that it is easily replaced and didn't damage anything else. Just made me mad because it was such a dumb thing to do. Other than that, everything's holding strong so far.


I did the same thing dont feel bad
I was on a gravel drive i draged it about 20 feet before i realized 
the kick was still down


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

*bye bye garage door*

Well I had my first plowing casualty today. I slid into a garage door and ruined about 3 sections of it :crying: Also scuffed my drivers rear fender flare in the process. :angry: Felt bad but the good thing is the company I sub for has insurance so they told me no big deal it happens 

I hate plowing the condo complex they put me on as it is nothing but forward and reverse backing around islands and generally just about the worst plowing job I have had  Easy to back into a door or something as there is no room whatsoever I think it should be done with a couple of tractors or Jeeps something like that as a truck is just to big.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Grassbusters said:


> Well I had not had any incidents as of the time I read your post. 12 hrs. after I drag the side of my truck along some stupid post in a car wash entrance. :crying: Hey things happen  I did not even know I did it till the this morning  . That was a great start to the day.
> 
> * I think if I take off the inside door panel i can knock out the dent's, then all i need is paint.


Sorry Grassbusters...I just needed to share my pain. Maybe I'll start a thread on all the good stuff that's happened since the snow started falling! 

Buck


----------



## green leaf (Nov 27, 2004)

*Thanks Up North*

I can't believe it.
I went to start my route today at 3:00 pm and I had just read this thread. I got myself a coffee like I always do and headed on my way to the day care that I plow. I'm in my truck in the curb lane on a four lane road when this JACK ASS makes a left into my far lane. Next thing I see is my new Western plow going through this guys rear side window. I then spin his car into the side of my 2001 Dodge 2500. When all is done I have a smashed box that will have to be replaced and a rear door that does not work like it did yesterday. In all, it was a bad start to a route that I did get done, yes Dodge and western pulled me through. ( Thank God ) The kid that hit me was 17 and did not have much driving experience, the cop did not charge him do to weather conditions although he could have but he does not need that.

In the police report he is being blamed for making a left and causing the collision so his insurance will have to pay  Hard lesson to learn for him but thankfully no one was hurt and I finished all my contracts.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nothing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

:realmad: I ahven't had the chance to bust anything yet!!!!


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

i haven't broken anything yet. (KOW) But i did lock my frickin keys in the truck yesterday, and my wife had my spare at work with her. :angry: That sucked. watching it snow and having about 3" on the ground with nothing i could do but watch everyone slide around!!


----------



## bluerider (Mar 26, 2004)

On Jan. 3 we had a bad ice storm and was headed out to do some sanding. Most of the main roads were fine but all the driveways around and any roads that hadn't been sanded we a sheet of ice at least a half inch thick. Turned on to a road that startes up a hill and then makes a sharp left hand turn. The road that I turned off of had been sanded and was fine but this road was a sheet of ice. Quickly realized that I wasn't going to make it without putting on tire chains I attempted to stop but couldn't. I stated sliding about 75 feet before the start of the corner and made it about half way around it before I slid of the side of the road over a bank and rolled it onto the passenger side up against a tree. Was lucky that the tree stopped me from rolling all the way over at least one or two times cause it was a pretty steep bank that went down quite a ways. Fortunatly I was uninjured but my F-350 superduty ain't so pretty. Big dents to the cab, fender, and bed on the passenger side and huge dent it the hood and fender on the drivers side where it landed against the trees. Cracked windsheild and broke the passengers side window. All totaled it was almost $9000 damage.  All because I was foolish and didn't take the time to put on tire chains when I knew I needed them.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

so far i think my a frame is bent, not sure though but i do know something is bent because the drivers side of my plow touches the ground before the passengers.
for our first snow of the season my boss didnt put out any markers so i ended up plower some lawn and leaving some ruts. oopps. when one of my bosses was on vacation i plowed half his accounts, 1 i tought the drive was straight, but it wasnt, it was curved, there went that lawn.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

my boss has been busy wrecking our new pete.

accident 1 -low overhang and tall stack=one hell of a bent exhaust
accident 2 - backed into a car at an account and busted out the cars rear window and part of the roof.
accident 3 blew out front tire on a median in the middle of the night.
accident 4 blew out rear tire on another median.
accident 5 ripped both anteans off on a tree line.

our other employees have had thier fair share but it is more fun to pick on the boss.


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

Damn it, it is bad luck. I posted everything was fine, and then noticed I broke 1 trip spring after plowwing yesterday. Oh well, had a spare on hand, just took a few minutes to put it on.

Kevin


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

After all the accounts were done at the end of the storm, 14 hrs.
Decided to plow my own driveway here at the house.
I somehow figured since I have lived here for 12 years and have plowed the driveway every storm, I really didn't have to pay attention to what I was doing.
Well, I was wrong.
Backed into the telephone pole at the end of the driveway.
Damage isn't too bad, just a little scrape in front of the tailight on the driver's side.
No biggie, truck is going to the body shop in the spring to get repainted, just have them fix that too.  
Rich


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well i'm in with the ones who broke stuff 
1. Western pow shoe came apart (lost the kid part)89' Blazer
2. Western trip spring.89' blazer
3. Meyer plow pivot pins 87' Chevy
4. Not to forget all the neglect from the previous owners I had to replace ball joints,u-joints,and one front drive-shaft on these trucks. :realmad: But with Eight plow-able events and one coming this weekend it not that bad. :bluebounc


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

*What have you broken this seasnon*

I finally broke something.

We got 4" last night, and I broke my record for how long it takes to plow a lot.

It took 10 hours, I had to plow it twice, by myself, by the time I finished the first plow their was more snow on the lot than when I started.

This is a huge lot, bigger than Wal-Mart, and it was covered with about 3" of wet heavy snow, on top of 1" of slush.

This was supposed to be the little snow before the big one this weekend, guess I'd better get some sleep now.


----------



## hesko1 (Dec 30, 2003)

*spoke to soon*

The morning after my last post on this thread my wifes truck went down with a very bad axel half shaft u-joint, she limped it home and got the dodge. Then, that night, I was out salting and I broke both my center bolts in the rear springs, thus I had to Dog Track all the way home with a loose rear axel.
The good news is I got it all fixed and we have 4-8 coming tonight and tomarrow.

Good Luck to those who deserve It !!!


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

*Driveshaft U-Joint*

I broke my driveshaft U-Joint Yesterday, On my way to plow a drive for a new potential customer. Good thing it broke close to my dad's house so he just gave me a tow to his house. The wrecker that they put it on was only an 450..so it looked funny, a 350 on a 450..and boy was she loaded. It might be fixed tomorrow, hopefully because we are supposed to get 6-10.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Way up in this thread I mentioned getting exhaust manifolds done. While the truck was on the lift I found that the welds on one of the spring pads had broken on the rear axle housing. Electric glue gun time again! All that was available was a small MIG welder, I just hope that the mechanic actually got the welds burned into the metal, and not just laid on top of it.


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

Sonuva B**CH! Lost my 4wd today. Had to do a lot in 2wd only. Barely squeeked it out by the hair on my nuts! 10 inches when I started it! Ugh, then had to do all my residentials with my 4 wheeler and blowers, because I am sure I would have got stuck trying to backdrag 10-12 inches in 2wd. Route took almost twice as long to do compared to truck & blower. Hopefully on the bright side, I talked to my buddy (the Chevy mechanic) and he said the problem I have sounds like a clip, or pin, or retainer (not sure how he described it exactly) in the transfer case comes undone, and causes the gears to float, so they dont engage. If thats the case it sounds like a cheap fix, but if not, I will probably need to get it rebuilt. Either way, I will find out Monday (when the dealer opens). Keeping my fingers crossed that we dont get more that a couple inches in the next couple days until I get the plow truck back online.

If anything else happens, I have half a mind not to report it... Everytime I do something worse happens!

Kevin


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

One shear pin on the snowblower...

Lenses, lightbulbs etc. on the trailer, one broken wire to left running light...

Oh and the flip-lid to my trailer connector--snapped it off by backing into the hitch and missing in the dark  oooooooops....

Fan controller wire for my defroster (temp running jumper wire)

No time for repairs or maintenance!! Snow won't gimmee a day!

Maybe tomorrow, supposed to only be 1"....


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I lost a FL caliper last night. The first storm I plow with this truck and I lose the brakes.....A sign of things to come??


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Well after this weeks storm yoou can add me to this list:
1. bent/twisted right side wing hitting curb
2. broke 8" off the left cutting edge hitting a manhole cover
3. two plow lights hitting the same manhole cover. (literally threw them right off the truck)
4. my brother inlaw used my truck, broke 6" off the right cutting edge
5. last night driving the right marker stick blew off
Thats all i have broke. all in one storm.


----------



## Doc_77 (Dec 31, 2004)

i hit a manhole cover going about 20 .
thankfully the only thing that broke was the flag that sticks up on the side of the plow.  

i was scared to get out and look at the damage. i thought half my plow was gone when i could no longer see the flag sticking up


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*equipment failures or no PM*

I have had 1 flywheel on spreader motor have the magnets fall off, trip spring break and wear out the lift ram piston packing and top seal kit. We have been very lucky.

I do listen to other snow removal companies and have heard the following 
This one company I listen to on radio runs rolling scrap Iron..
"hey Greg there is no heat in this truck how do I get the fan to come on?" Greg " reach up under the dash and twist the black and purple wires together"

"hey Greg the right 2 wheels fell off this truck and all the studs are broke" that was at beginning of a season
The next season first salting of season "hey Greg the right 2 wheels fell of this truck and all the studs are broke"

"hey Greg the gear shift lever fell off this truck what should I do?" Greg "look in the truck and find a nail and find something in truck to hammer the nail into the steering column to hold the lever"

"hey Greg the front axle u joint failed on this Ramcharger what should I do?" Greg "go back to shop use a torch and cut out what is left of Axel and put a pallet of salt in back of Ramcharger and go plow."

Driver complaining of head ache, nausea, tired after 8 hrs of sleep and being sick. Owner of company says on radio "people who work for me need to get some sleep and come to work fully rested ready for work. driver reminds him of how the truck has no exhaust on it. End result carbon monoxide poisoning.

This is the people we bid against.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

I was doing good untill the storm we had over the weekend.Luckily, we only got 3-4 inches up here in central Vermont.Saturday night, flat tire on skid-steer,managed to finish up with it though, sunday morning,plowing down hill, steep driveway, no place to drive forward, tried to back up,no reverse!(04' 1-ton,5600 miles. Get a ride home, jump in other truck, plow was really sluggish, after about 20 minutes, it quit. Now works intermittenly. Works about 20-30 minutes then loose all power to plow.My other skid steer I load sand with is at the deere dealer with a hydraulic leak.(2nd time)Had to finish storm in my brothers truck.Glad we didn't have the two -three feet that Mass.,Conn. and southern N.H. got.Would have had to buy another truck.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Had a little scare on Saturday. Was cruising home, just finished my last account and was in a hurry to get home as a buddy and I were going fishing. Being an idiot, I was going too fast as I came to a "T" intersection of a main road...couldn't stop. Was praying like heck that nobody was coming...then realized that I NEED to stop before I fly over the road and into the tree lined ditch across the road. As I hit the intersection I look both ways and someone was coming but far enough away not to cause a problem...then somehow, still can't believe it, but my truck comes to a stop on the road with enough room I could even turn and go the direction I needed too. Shook my head and waved at the person coming towards me and she's laughing her butt off. I learned a good lesson, slow down!

Not a religious man...but someone upstairs was helping me out on this one.  

Buck


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh lets see here...
Lost The front U joint and had to plow in 2 wheel, lucky i had 2000 pounds of bagged ice melt in the back.

Pump motor and selenoid went out on the plow. Cant complain thoe first ones in 18 years. Didnt owe us a thing.  

Busted the same hydrualic fitting twice in the same day, had to change how it was setup.

Busted the wings off my plow really nailed a curb because the guy im doing the lot for never marked it.

Exhaust hanger rivit fell off.

Busted the right tail light backed into a door handle.

Creamed my bumber on a tree was backing up and went to stop and slid on ice. But it was already bent from my dad.  

One alternator went out.

The mount for the chain on my leo broke off and had to use a padlock and wrap the chain around the a frame to be able to finish tell i could weld it.

New trip springs i put on didnt even last one storm and there trashed, must of been a bad set of springs.

Some how my whole grill got busted out. Dont have a clue as to how.

The only good snowblower i had was messed up because the my guys who used it last never said anything and it was never fixed. One bolt on each side that hold the pillar blocks for the bearings on the auger were snaped off and one of the blades was bend over and rubbing on the side of the blower.

The shoveling crew were driving along and a guy decides to cut across four lanes and takes them out. Smashed up the fender and cut the front left tire and they had no spare.

AND ON TOP OF IT ALL I broke my shovel. :crying: lol

All of this crap and only two plowable storms. What a crappy season  

BNC i know what you mean with the headlight deal, i nailed a curb just driving into the gas sation that wasnt plowed, it threw my right plow light out of the case and into the parking lot. Man does that hurt like hell.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Haven't broken anything in about 13 years (not due to plowing anyway). Neither on my vehicle, or at the customers homes. I can count on one hand though the things I did break the first few years behind a blade.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*W*ent to replace exhaust cross over, found 3 year old exhaust also needs replaced.
*H*it bump Charging light comes on,broke the tiny field wire on voltage reg.
*H*it bump,left head light flies off mount.
*F*inished for the night,partner points out the broken trip spring on a 4 spring plow.
*B*lew a tranny cooling line,front end dripping blood red like a huge deer stepped in front of me.
*P*ulled in to back drag a side walk, no reverse,partner yanked me back,got drive,plowed for an hour all forward pushes.
*D*ecided to try reverse again IT WORKS,NOW DRIVE /FORWARD DOES NOT!
*F*lat bedded home, made $50 tow cost $75
*T*ruck sits bellyup in the driveway !!
*W*ife mad, not speaking much to me!
*J*ust put new back tires on it too!


----------



## jreiff (Dec 6, 2004)

We have had our share of break downs this year.

- 2 tranny's on trucks went out, same day. NOt money
- Boss was backing out of the shop, forgot that the dually dumb box was still up part way after washing it, took out 3 panels in the garage door.
- Guy was plowing in the Bobcat, hit a man hole with the bucket, and the part that the bobcat attaches to the bucket broke right of the bucket. We rewelded back on, but still when you try to plow with the bucket, will fall right off the bobcat. Have to watch out for the man holes that stick up an inch or so, can really take a tole on you and the equipment. Couple years ago guy hit one with the truck plow, threw out the tranny, wrecked the blow and the frame of the truck.
-2 front end loaders have frze up on us a couple of times. Pain in the butt.

Hopefully it will stop there. Sure takes a beating on the check book...


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I need a new plow.... :crying: main wiring harness plug was shorting out so I cut it off and replaced it with trailer plugs. I back drag and broke the A frame where the bolt goes through for angling. Last night I finished 53 houses twice and was doing an extra job (small warehouse) and ripped the mold board off  last night a good friend welded it back on and It seem ok...this has been the toughest season for repairs so far, but my plow is 7 years old so I can't complain.


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

*What have you broken this seasnon*

I blew a fuse to my strobe light.

Oh yeah, and I moved a gas pump about 6", it didn't explode though.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

SWC said:


> I blew a fuse to my strobe light.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I moved a gas pump about 6", it didn't explode though.


well i bet the gas pump was no big deal, but man that fuse must have sucked to replace, huh!!!!!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Well lets see. Saturday night about 10:30 PM I was subbing for a guy and hit a curb. Plow lays down, I don't want to even get out of my truck. I have been out since 6:00 AM I'm tired, hungry, and now the plow is broke. I get out to take a look and the right side of the mount is broken and now where to be found. I'm 15 miles from home now what do I do to get home.
Grab a strap from the truck, hook one end to tow hook the other around light tower and down to plow frame. I don't know how or why but I hit the up lever and the plow raised up 4 or 5 inchs. I limp her home and take mount off the truck on Sunday. Monday AM call the dealer, no mount have to order should be a day or two. Well that isn't what I needed to hear!!!! asked if I could pick the part up even if I had to fly to go get it. Yes I can pick it up at the wholesaler. 4 hours later I'm back home and start to install it, look its not the same one. I call the Curtis Factory and talk to Tech support. Oh they changed them because the were weak. Install took about two more hour's and I'm back on the road. In the mean time I still had 5 jobs of my own that were not done,luckily I called a friend who has a new truck but no work and he plowed for me. Cost me 500.00 for a new mount,tank of gas for my friend and have to figure out how much to pay him for saving my butt. On top of all this my Mom passed away Friday. Took her to the hospital Tuesday because she was not feeling well,lost her on Friday afternoon. A rare blood disease. A very ****** week if you know what I mean. MOM I GOING TO MISS YOU. :crying:  

Regards Mike


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Well lets see. Saturday night about 10:30 PM I was subbing for a guy and hit a curb. Plow lays down, I don't want to even get out of my truck. I have been out since 6:00 AM I'm tired, hungry, and now the plow is broke. I get out to take a look and the right side of the mount is broken and now where to be found. I'm 15 miles from home now what do I do to get home.
> Grab a strap from the truck, hook one end to tow hook the other around light tower and down to plow frame. I don't know how or why but I hit the up lever and the plow raised up 4 or 5 inchs. I limp her home and take mount off the truck on Sunday. Monday AM call the dealer, no mount have to order should be a day or two. Well that isn't what I needed to hear!!!! asked if I could pick the part up even if I had to fly to go get it. Yes I can pick it up at the wholesaler. 4 hours later I'm back home and start to install it, look its not the same one. I call the Curtis Factory and talk to Tech support. Oh they changed them because the were weak. Install took about two more hour's and I'm back on the road. In the mean time I still had 5 jobs of my own that were not done,luckily I called a friend who has a new truck but no work and he plowed for me. Cost me 500.00 for a new mount,tank of gas for my friend and have to figure out how much to pay him for saving my butt. On top of all this my Mom passed away Friday. Took her to the hospital Tuesday because she was not feeling well,lost her on Friday afternoon. A rare blood disease. A very ****** week if you know what I mean. MOM I GOING TO MISS YOU. :crying:
> 
> Regards Mike


Mike,
So sorry to hear about your mom. Man, I don't know what to say as that is horrible news. Fortunately we have some great guys/members from Michigan so if you need a hand I'm sure someone wouldl be willing to help out if needed.

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Buck


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

*What have you broken this seasnon*



BNC SERVICES said:


> well i bet the gas pump was no big deal, but man that fuse must have sucked to replace, huh!!!!!


Their wasn't much damage, it was made out of sheet metal, and wasn't bolted down. I slid into it while backing up, didn't hit it hard, just enough to move one side about 6".

The fuse I still haven't replaced, too cold and windy, I'll wait till it warms up a little.

I went out today and plowed a buddy's driveway, on the way there I noticed a picup stuck in a ditch, looked like it had been there a while, on my way back he was there with a state truck pulling him out.

He waved me down and asked if I had a bar, he had a big chunk of mud frozen under his truck and couldn't steer because of it, I didn't have a bar, but the guy who lived next to where he was stuck did.

So I started to leave, on my out I noticed a pile of snow and mud on in road where the state truck pulled the guy out of the ditch, so I decide to drop my blade and push it off the road, I just about had it all off when my plow caught something, the edge of the road or something, and wouldn't you know it, I ended up stuck in the same ditch he just got out of.

Luckily someone came by in a 4wheel drive with a chain and pulled me out.

The next truck I get will be a quadra-track.


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

Mike, 
Sorry to hear about your mom.

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.

Mark K


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

On the 12th we had some snow to plow. I was gone for business meetings (out of state) when I get a call that the reverse went out on the blade pickup. This wouldn't bother me so much but I just spent $2800 letting my GM mechanic make that thing BULLETPROOF. I guess that the bulletproofing went into the forward clutches not the reverse clutch. When they dropped the oil out of the transfer case to pull it out they got metal (and lots of it). Rebuilt that too. I figure that little storm cost me about $2500. The thing that made me mad was the 3 phone calls for me to come blade or sand while the pickup was down. Otherwise just minimal stuff. Wife slid into a snow pile and caved the drivers door in. I lost hubcap (that made me the maddest). Starter bendix dropped into flywheel on polaris ATV while plowing snow. Broke shifter arm on the other polaris (no high gear). Considering what we put the ATV's thru I can't complain. None of this is serious just expensive. I figure that I plowed and sanded in December for free. I just keep looking at my wife and saying " I guess I'll just have to keep doing this till I'm out of the hole". She's starting to think that this is as bad as a expensive drug habit.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*here we go*

wore out:
1) two mushroom feet on my meyer plow $50
2) one set of chains $100 lost one broke the other 
3) had to replace the batt. in a 2004 jeep with the optima red. the stock batt. could not keep up.$130
4) strobe bar bracke $5
wow! this only my 4th storm and they are calling for more


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

We haven't had much snow in the twin cities of MN yet this year but I have managed to do a little damage:

1: While plowing in the past couple weeks I have managed to slide over (while backing up) a sign welcomeing those who visit my parents campground. 

2: This past weekend while plowing snow on the ice at the Largest Ice Fishing Contest in the World (Brainerd, MN) I broke the chain that holds my plow up and lost a couple bolts in my cuttiing edge. You gotta love plowing snow off of ice, you never know when you will find an ice heave, old ice house holes or ???


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mark,Buck
Thank You for your Prayer's and thought's. We will make it though this, I have a large family and alot of great friend's. The big snow was a good distraction after sitting in a hospital for 3 day's.

Thanks Again Mike


----------



## bnc services 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

Last snow fall BNC and I had some prorlems. First BNC went out did his first account hit a curb and bent one of his wings on his boss-V-plow not to bad but noticable.  I was plowing one of are other account w/ BNC when by brakes went out on the truck. Iplowed like that carefully for about 2 hrs.  Only hit 2 garage doors (no marks thank god) Later that day BNC's brakes started giving him trouble. I follwed him to my work (a shop) and the guy that normally plows the lot did not work on sat. so, BNC and I did it. BNC hit a man hole cover and took out a 8'' piece of his cutting edge  . That nite we went back out about 8pm. and around 3 am. I blew a hose and of course didn't have a spare but only had one big account left . So, we just kept putting fluid back in it. all an all we made it threw the nites and one out of two trucks and fixed and workin on the other today


----------



## plowguy01886 (Oct 20, 2003)

*When it rains it pours (or when it Snows it blows?)*

I was away during Saturday night's Blizzard here in Mass, and didn't get started plowing until 11:00pm. Only got half my own driveway done, when I broke the plow chain hook clean off the lift arm. Managed to raise the plow by hooking some old chain around the lift arm. Called around and found a welder open. Limped a few towns over to him, waited in line and got it repairs (thanks to New England Custom Exhaust & Plow in Lowell!!!). Took him all of 15 minutes to weld a new retainer on for me!

So I go back home and finish my driveway. Go to make my last push before heading out and the plow won't drop! The control cable broke in my cab!!! :angry: Luckily I had a spare (old) cable. Two hours later, with really cold hands and feet, I finished the repair.

I think I am going to get another spare cable, plus a spare hose or two, just in case this string of bad luck returns. At least I had fun plowing the 2 feet we got in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, I got some good news (sorta) to update this thread. My transfer case did not fail! It was my front propshaft. It rusted through, and broke in half! I could not see it though because it was sitting on the exhaust crossover pipe, and was still above the rail. So, I'm getting it rebulit, about $150 total with rebuild and a new U-joint. Alot better than I was expecting at first.

Kevin


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

The Blizzard of '05 certainly took it's toll on my truck!

During the height of it, after taking nearly an hour just to cut my way into this guy's driveway, I managed to bull through the nearly 3 foot drifts. He has a long, NARROW drive that goes uphill, crests, then inclines down into a big circular drive with a large parking area in front of a 2 car garage. After clearing all that, it was time to get out. The only way out was UP the hill of the driveway around the curve of his "island". Almost made it, started sliding and then she just slid off the side into a tree wedging against the right rear quarter and bumper. After nearly an hour of shoveling in the 70mph wind gusts and a bag of tube sand I managed to get the truck onto the driveway and out.

Next day (yesterday), a lady right down the street from that job with another long narrow driveway cutting through the woods up hill calls me up. Her regular plow guy dropped his tranny during the blizzard so she invited me over to deal with the 30 inches sitting there. While angling off to the sides, I didn't see a narrow little pine while backing. Boom! Left rear quarter, bumper and brake light housing. So, all I can hope for is for some idiot to rear-end me before the winter is out and that'll solve my problem! I can't wait to see the estimate from the body shop on this one. Ouch!!!!


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Did a full inspection today after pushin the big blizzard the last two days. At least a ton of ice under body. Three frame bolts missing, one loose. Front drive shaft u-joint worn out. Blizzard 810 nothing wrong except I pinched a line taking it off. Will get all repaired at my shop tomorrow to be ready for snow on thurs. I love having a heated place to work on the trucks.


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

Nothing broke yet! Now I'm cursed. Just got stuck three time the other day.
1. Rolled left front wheel in deep whole, right rear dually was off the ground. I raised the blade, sanded the three wheels on the ground. Got back in held the brake on hard, while I applied throttle and it just rolled out. Lucky I guess.
2. I was plowing passed A mail box and right side slid down the bank of the road. Called my wife, bring your 4 door and tow rope. Yea she pulled me out.
3. I was rolling a berm over to widen a road. And powered down in to this ditch that was going to hell it self I swear. I was hung up on both axles, plow frame. That one took a wrecker. Luckly I had A get out of the ditch free card.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Bolts Indus. said:


> Did a full inspection today after pushin the big blizzard the last two days. At least a ton of ice under body. Three frame bolts missing, one loose. Front drive shaft u-joint worn out. Blizzard 810 nothing wrong except I pinched a line taking it off. Will get all repaired at my shop tomorrow to be ready for snow on thurs. I love having a heated place to work on the trucks.


Hey Bolts,
Are you talking about bolts that hold the A frame onto the truck? I maybe should check mine as I've never thought to do that. Is it common for those buggers to work themselves loose?

Buck


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't of posted in this tread. Today I blew out A o-ring on the screen cover nut on my E-60. Covered the front of the truck, windshield with oil.


----------



## MatthewsLawn (Jan 27, 2005)

Had an employee bust a bolt, blow out the clutch and transmission within 8 hours. Ignition censor went out. Same day I blew a brake line, and my brakes went completely out. Same day snowblower broke, carburator had to be rebuilt, I even managed to break a shovel. Our last storm, not one problem.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

MatthewsLawn said:


> Had an employee bust a bolt, blow out the clutch and transmission within 8 hours. Ignition censor went out. Same day I blew a brake line, and my brakes went completely out. Same day snowblower broke, carburator had to be rebuilt, I even managed to break a shovel. Our last storm, not one problem.


Welcome to the site MatthewsLawn! Sounds like you got the kinks worked out now and are ready to rock & roll. Although it seems as you may have an employee that's a little hard on the equipment... 

Buck


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*wow*

Ok guys have not had that many probs but will list a few but mine were just maint issues found after systems checks after storms
Bent bolts ,1 clutch, spreader motor ,lost pins and thats about it. Some of the things i do all summer have paid off i strip every truck down and put it back together then after each storm i pull each plow ,spreader and extra equipment apart and put it back together just so i dont have any failures i might be doing to much but i have not had any down time during the storms first storm 6 days out second 2 day third 4 days out without stopping so check your equipment and spend the money to get the right parts so your ready for each time a storm comes and always be ready for the big storm....


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Well....*

Well, I might as well post. My suburban the water pump went out. In having it fixed and O-ring on oil cooler broke, in the shop! I guess that was a lot better than blowing a motor plowing, it probably would have taken motor out before I noticed. Was VERY BAD. Easy fix and all is good. Then I drive it home (10 miles or so), sat over night, and maybe drove it 10 miles the next day. Another coolant leak. Started looking for another truck.

Got new truck before found out it was just water pump, thought I toasted motor anyway. It already needed a new one, but now I thought was done, so did mechanic at first.

Well got new truck, moved the plow to new truck. Well, after doing frame mount one night, I figured the next day I would wire quick. I knew I had all day next day to remove from suburban and onto new truck. Well, it took ALL the next day!! Storm hit and finally got it done. Hook it up, and "click, click, click goes the solenoid. Plow wont work. Ok, now storm is in full swing. (not good). Ok, now I hook plow up and jack it up to get to where I need to go. I dropped mine off at "shop" and went to test my truck on buddy's plow. Ok, figured out the top posts (hooked plow up on the top posts) had no power. But side posts (truck uses side terms.) were fine. Whatever, buy new battery at Walmart (its midnight) and only got a 650 CCA battery. But it worked, for a while (3-4 hours). Jack up plow in middle of storm and go home (i sub, not my accounts, thank god, and help was on the way. 
Storm ended earlier than we were expecting. Didn't get fixed for cleanup, so I drove the salt truck. The truck already runs bad, but they just tied to get it fixed. I picked it up at the repair shop. Runs fine cold, then started running bad. Thank god it not my equipment this time. Now the brand new salter wont run right! Ended up putting out starter on salter from trying to keep it running. I feel bad, but ?

Ok, well ot call about winter dump truck for next 3 - 4 weeks. Cool, more money and not expecting it. Well, you could probably guess where this is gonna go. (It is the truck i have as my avatar.) Well, I blew the head gasket, I think and so do 4 others including my truck mechanic. Thinking a 3 - 5 thousand dollar fix, but I might get off easy on this on if only the head gasket is bad. 900.00 for both! Im hoping no hidden damage, but wont know til it is getting fixed.

I don't even wanna touch my brand new quad!!

Oh yeah, wife's car went down, and our spare (cavalier with @170,000 miles runs great, but killed battery by not taking care of it in the cold. I neglected it and didnt start it. Battery was brand new in spring. That one is my fault though.

New chevy plow truck had another minor glitch on way to get semi to take to shop. It healed itself, but im thinking tune up?

Or maybe I should be thinking of selling all of them?

Well calling for some snow, MAYBE, HOPEFULLY, this weekend, so back to fixing plow. New Red top optima or dealer cost. New wiring harness (right one for truck). and dropping off semi to another guy to get it started for fixing. Maybe Ill still get a week of the winter gravy?? If not then I probably wont get to make any more money this winter with it. Big city job, new jail. I am hoping for a DRY spring. Also hoping for LOTS more snow, if I get plow working again!

I will try not to add anymore to this,except to say that everything is back online. Who knows, maybe I can hit the lottery and not need any of it. Wouldn't that be nice!

Jeff


----------



## Turfman76 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Sander....*

Twice so far this season I have "tweaked" the spinner chute to my sander...backed into 2 ice piles...a little heat on it, bent it back and was ready to go...hope that is it for the year...


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

One of my little hoses that feed the Wiper fluild to the wiper broke in the ice. Does that count?


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

I did a 180 on the highway and ended up denting my rear left quarter panel on the guard rail. Also put a hole in my hard top backing into a dumpster on the rear right side. Cant complain since the jeep ran great.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Up North said:


> Hey Bolts,
> Are you talking about bolts that hold the A frame onto the truck? I maybe should check mine as I've never thought to do that. Is it common for those buggers to work themselves loose?
> 
> Buck


Yes the bolts that hold your plow frame plates to the frame of the truck. Yes they will vibrate loose. Should check them after every big push. These bolts take a lot of torture.


----------



## mbella (Dec 29, 2004)

I did this one myself. I slid into a steel pole, which holds a speaker at one of the security gates on our plow site (In the picture, one of my guys is trying to take the bumper off). I'm glad I did it because I would have had a hard time believing that an employee wasn't driving too fast. Also, during the big weekend storm, we lost reverse in the little dump next to the pickup.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

OOOOH that hurts. Isn't it a bummer when nobody can hear you giving yourself  HE**


----------



## Marcuslndscp (Dec 5, 2004)

I run a CAT 924G bucket loader with a 12' blade and a snow basket we use for moving, stacking, and loading snow. A couple years ago I had gotten done plowing a big storm and had to move some snow piles in a condo complex I plow. I put on my snow basket and start moving piles out into the woods or off small banks that I could keep ramping and pushing off. I was in the last driveway and left with the basket only half full....maybe 3 yards or so. I didn't feel like driving the 1/8 mile down the main loop for the complex and dumping it off into the woods so I come straight out the drive and across the street where I put the bucket into the snow bank and then begin lifting and dumping at the same time so it wouldn't look like I purposely dumped snow there. The snow banks were atleast 6 feet tall on the sides of the road so no big deal. As I lift I begin to see lots and lots of BIG wires cables etc. It turns out I flipped an electrical transformer off its pedestal but didn't break even one tiny wire!!! Central Vermont Power comes out with 4 large trucks and like 5 or 6 guys. They shut down power to a large section of the mountain and replace the whole transformer in case of any unforseen damage. I felt awful to say the least. For over a year and a half my boss never got a bill for it until one day the mail came in. My boss came out and said, "Hey you remeber that transformer you flipped?" I'm sure my face went blank and then I hear him say, "over $3500!"


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Marcuslndscp said:


> I run a CAT 924G bucket loader with a 12' blade and a snow basket we use for moving, stacking, and loading snow. A couple years ago I had gotten done plowing a big storm and had to move some snow piles in a condo complex I plow. I put on my snow basket and start moving piles out into the woods or off small banks that I could keep ramping and pushing off. I was in the last driveway and left with the basket only half full....maybe 3 yards or so. I didn't feel like driving the 1/8 mile down the main loop for the complex and dumping it off into the woods so I come straight out the drive and across the street where I put the bucket into the snow bank and then begin lifting and dumping at the same time so it wouldn't look like I purposely dumped snow there. The snow banks were atleast 6 feet tall on the sides of the road so no big deal. As I lift I begin to see lots and lots of BIG wires cables etc. It turns out I flipped an electrical transformer off its pedestal but didn't break even one tiny wire!!! Central Vermont Power comes out with 4 large trucks and like 5 or 6 guys. They shut down power to a large section of the mountain and replace the whole transformer in case of any unforseen damage. I felt awful to say the least. For over a year and a half my boss never got a bill for it until one day the mail came in. My boss came out and said, "Hey you remeber that transformer you flipped?" I'm sure my face went blank and then I hear him say, "over $3500!"


Dont feel so bad , im with ya on that one. I was drilling holes for deck peirs with a dingo and drilled right through the power lines for the house. Blew up two transformers. 6 trucks , Two big generators and 26 strait hours later Com ed had them all repaired. Boss never did tell me the bill on that mistake.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Heres my list:
1993 GMC Diesel-new 4l80e tranny-$4000
1990 Chevy-fuel pump,$1000 in misc repairs, and tail light on a Ford Ranger that I hit with it
1976 Blazer-$800 in misc repairs, new turbo 350 transmission $1200, and bumber on a 1999 Sunfire that was hit by this truck by my driver.

Approximate total for truck repairs this winter season:$8380. And we've had a so so winter so far, it would be nice to have a few more snow events that are problem free for once.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*OOOps*



Turfmower said:


> One of my little hoses that feed the Wiper fluild to the wiper broke in the ice. Does that count?


Forgot about that one. 

Jeff


----------



## BAYDOG (Nov 27, 2004)

This past weekend hit a RR crossing a little to fast, plow jumped up and came down real hard....snapped a weld!! Also blew a hydrolic clutch line to the slave cylinder, Patched it together to get home, having that replaced today.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Let's add 1 tranney to my list :yow!: at 66687mi , 666? is she trying to tell me something?
she went on the middle of rounds (of coarse, when else?) limped her home and got the back up truck..


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

driver front axleshaft and hub on a 1975 ford f100 and now we ggot snow coming


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

I've come close to doing some major damage but have been lucky to have done only minor damage to the Chevy so far. 1st, I broke a rubber tube on the incredibly poorly designed windshield washer. The dealer had to replace the entire wiper arm!?. Fortunately it was under warranty. 2nd, I crushed the electrical socket on the trailer hitch backing into a snowbank. The replacement part cost $50.


----------



## tomv420 (Feb 11, 2005)

*I broke the cutting edge of the plow*

I was doing ramps on I95 and just riding against the curb and it finnaly broke it was 200 bucks.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

-wiring to heater fan motor (temp bypass)
-wire broke from electric fuel pump (temp bypass then repaired)
-cast aluminum trailer connector cover from backing into snowbank
-numerous wires, lenses etc. on the trailer (bought a new one, not installed)
-one tire keeps going soft and even the tire shop can't find a leak with soapy water
-one wire on the plow to raise (temp bypass)
-cracked the fibreglass on the Vicon spreader (will repair when its warmer)

Probably a few more but can't remember right now


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Tranny*

Hey Snofarmer,
I think i have you beat... 01 ram, limped into the Gibraltar's Trans shop on sat in the a.m. They cant look at till Monday ..of course 8" forecast for Mon night..All this with a whopping 32158 miles on it.. Tranny temp light came on the other night..I let it cool down and dumped the load of salt out. I was able to drive it,however it would stall out at the lights if i didn't put it in neutral. Also heard something rattling around inside. Nothing but the best from Dodge..seriously considering going to 2005 with an extended warranty. I have the snow plow pkg on this one, should i put an additional aux cooler on ??? Regards Jack


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

jax1013 said:


> Hey Snofarmer, I think i have you beat... 01 ram, limped into the Gibraltar's Trans shop on sat in the a.m. They cant look at till Monday ..of course 8" forecast for Mon night..All this with a whopping 32158 miles on it.. Tranny temp light came on the other night..I let it cool down and dumped the load of salt out. I was able to drive it,however it would stall out at the lights if i didn't put it in neutral. Also heard something rattling around inside. Nothing but the best from Dodge..seriously considering going to 2005 with an extended warranty. I have the snow plow pkg on this one, should i put an additional aux cooler on ??? Regards Jack


Wow, things are soooo inconsistent with vehicles. 2000 Ram 2500 here Jax, just turned 90,000 miles and not a whimper out of the tranny, not even during the blizzard last month when I was moving 28" to 3 foot drifts for 2 days. Of course, as I said in an earlier post, I banged her up a bit, but mechanically not one single complaint. I don't understand it at all. I DO have the aux cooler though, and I think that may be the difference. I strongly suggest adding one; a tranny fluid temp gauge might not be a bad idea either. Anyway, hope you can get her fixed, that's a lousy break. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Put a hole in my hard top from a dumpster and a couple weld on my plow broke loose. Other than that it has been pretty good. Knock on wood.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Whoops, forgot the important ones:

-lift cylinder on the plow has sprung a leak, just a bit whenever its moved and just enough to make me have to refill the reservoir every two plow days or so. I'm trying to live with it until spring at this point.

-lost a valve seal cylinder #5 on the new engine... Called the shop that supplied the parts and got the response that I am the third person to call and complain of the same thing (a certain brand and design of seal on the TBI style heads) and that they will replace them for me at my convenience (again, spring). Smokes like a chimney if it sits and idles for more than a few minutes. I put a spark plug two heat ranges hotter in that cylinder to try and prevent fouling but I have a horrendous misfire at maintained low speeds. Right now it runs and I ain't touching it til the snow is done!!! lol It's an easy enough fix, I just don't want to do it now.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*tranny*

Well its monday 8:30am I just heard from the shop..the trans is toast...$1200-$1500 to rebuild it. Can't promise it will be done today. This seems like a good price b/c i was hearing guys tell me at least 2000. I hope to get through this season and maybe upgrade to 05. The big question is do you stay w/ dodge or go to Ford. Well hope you guys have better luck than me..especially with this storm today..
Jack


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

jax1013 said:


> The big question is do you stay w/ dodge or go to Ford. Well hope you guys have better luck than me..especially with this storm today..Jack


Don't let this problem send you to Ford if you really like the Dodge. I don't care what make truck you plow with, they can all drop a tranny, like I said above it's very inconsistent. Drive the truck you like to drive for your own reasons. If that ends up being a Ford, that's fine. But if you like the Dodge, you should stick with it. Bottom line, whatever truck you push with should have an aux tranny cooler. A temp gauge is a good idea too. If you do that I think you'll have better luck from now on. Like I said, mines over 90K and hasn't missed a beat, but I do have the aux cooler. Good luck!


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

I really like the dodge...in fact its the same color green as yours just not the sport ..i have the slt ...I'm sure i have the snow plow pkg w/this truck. Doesn't that have the trans cooler already? Or do i need an additional one to go with that. If so, i should let the shop know today since it is already there,and they have it apart already. Thanks for the input, i feel alot better talking to people in the same field. Any idea if the price is right? Regards Jack


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I agree with johntwist. I am not a Dodge fan (or Ford either) but they all have their own particular pros and cons. GM - steering shafts, backup light switches and software issues. Dodge - front end and trans. Ford trans at least with diesel. So definitely drive what you like and can get the best service on in your particular area. I drive only Chevrolet for a number of reasons. First and foremost because I like them and second because I used to work for my local dealer and still know almost everyone in the service department and therefore know what I need to do as a customer to get the best possible service (be reasonable, semi patient -but push gently when need be, and NEVER jump up and down and yell and scream - it only makes the whole situation worse).

As far as tranny life first and foremost is an aux cooler and a trans temp gauge. The other thing you might consider is an in line fluid filter. This goes in the cooler inlet line and will catch any schrapnel if the converter grenades before it can get into either the cooler or the trans itself. This can make the difference between a converter replacement and a rebuild of the trans. It also keeps the cooler form getting contaminated with metal and thus decreasing the life expectancy of the rebuilt unit.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

The price sounds very reasonable to me if they are doing the whole job - remove, rebuild, and re-install. Make sure they flush the cooler too.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

jax1013 said:


> I really like the dodge...in fact its the same color green as yours just not the sport ..i have the slt ...I'm sure i have the snow plow pkg w/this truck. Doesn't that have the trans cooler already?


Since you also have the 2500, I'm 99% sure it has the tow package at minimum and maybe plow prep also. If so it should have the factory tranny cooler and it is all you really need. If when you turn your key on you see on your instrument cluster an idiot light that says "trans temp" then you have it. Of course, you can also see it sitting in front of the radiator and the hoses feeding and returning from it are labeled "transmission".

One thing you should know if you didn't already, and you'll find this in your owner's manual. The tranny fluid DOES NOT circulate through the cooler while the truck is idling in "park". Only while driving or in "neutral". So, alot of guys don't know this will see the temp light come on and pull over for a while to let it cool off. Unfortunately, they're sitting there in "park" having a coffee thinking the tranny's cooling off when it's really sitting there baking. So if you didn't know that, keep it in mind for the future. I find a flat spot, drop the blade and sit in neutral until the light goes out and maybe even for 5 or 10 minutes longer. I don't put the parking brake on because the last time I did that the SOB froze up and I had to crawl under the truck with my propane torch and heat the rear drums until she popped loose, which sucked.

Oh, and I'd also say the price you were quoted for a rebuild sounds reasonable. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Well my luck ran out today. I backed into the filler pipe for a customer's oil barrel and put a 1' long, 6" wide gash in the right rear fender. I got a bad feel for today when it took me over 30 minutes to get the plow on last night. It usually takes a couple of minutes. Oh yeah, I also got a small log jammed in the Ariens and the impeller is making a funny noise now.


----------



## vasben (Dec 4, 2004)

lets see I blew out 2 hose on the plow, I have the salt dogg spreader I came to a fast stop the v-box slid forward about a foot the spreader part hit the bumper and slid off and then I back up ran it over it got stuck between my rear tire and axle blow out my tire. $600 just for the spreader part.


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

I still haven't broken anything on my truck, of course it hasn't been a very busy season.

I did manage to break a gas pump a while back, I was backing up(slowly), when I hit the brakes I kept going backwards, and moved the pump about 6 inches or so.

It had a sheer valve on it, if it hadn't it probably wouldn't have broken, but I degress, it's better to have a pump that's easy to break, as opposed to one that explodes when it does get hit hard.

Other than that, nothing major, I do have a universal joint going bad, it rattles a little under load, and makes that toonk sound sometimes when I pull out.

I've got a spare uni-joint in the glove box, just in case it goes out before I get around to changing it.

Be careful, be well, and think snow.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

Guys,
Just got the truck back today...1600 for the trans removed rebuilt and installed..plus a new starter..they had to break the "old" to get it out. Seems to be running great and i am looking forward to getting back into it. Also had a rear camera installed at the accessory store next to the trans shop. I don't know how i did w/o this. I whacked a mini van during the blizzard last month.."only" $651--$95 for new taillight for the ram. Thank GOD it wasn't a kid. In NYC last storm, a nine year old was hit by a plow truck and the driver didn't even know it. The camera was mounted on top of the v box and the rear view mirror now has a 5" inch TV screen. The brand is Savv and it seems to be excellent. Thanks again for the concern/help/advice. 

johntwist..i sat in the truck w/it in park trying to cool it down. Didn't know you had to be in neutral. I wound up just shutting it off for 20 min. and sitting it out, because the trans temp light wouldn't go off. Thanks for the info...
Regards Jack


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

jax1013 said:


> johntwist..i sat in the truck w/it in park trying to cool it down. Didn't know you had to be in neutral. I wound up just shutting it off for 20 min. and sitting it out, because the trans temp light wouldn't go off. Thanks for the info...Regards Jack


Jack, glad you're back in the saddle again. I'm even more glad you now know about the way the tranny cooler functions. I didn't know either and wouldn't have if I hadn't picked it up here. It's actually one of several things I learned the easy way by reading them instead of the hard way you just experienced. But, better late than never, you know now. That little bit of info is something alot of guys don't seem to know about and it's a damned important one at that. I hope some other guys who run Dodge's see this thread. In fact, I think I'm going to make a point of posting a thread about it at the start of next season. Hopefully, I can help save a few trannys. Here's hoping you don't have any more problems with it.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

lets see so far front ball joints are shot with 34k miles. heavy plow, diesel and extended cab doesnt help. 
Trans not shifting right, who knows why
trucks in the shop now to get everything fixed. 
For my plow, caught a drain and bent my left wing about 1", which doesnt help since i think my a frame is bent, so the drivers side scrapes real good but the passengers doesnt.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

My run down so far. Battery (inadequate and junk), Alternator (probably killed buy the Battery), Sway bar link (potholes), 2 trip springs appear to be broken - a couple of coils collapsed together in each one - I can't find a break but assume they are - i will replace these in the off season.


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

ABS sensors....so far


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

04superduty said:


> lets see so far front ball joints are shot with 34k miles.


ball joints are fine, was loose shocks. lol, gotta love the KISS priciple.
one more thing i forgot, 1 broken wing return spring. man they make a lot of noise when they break. glad it didnt come toward my truck and just hit the plow.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Still plowing*

Well we were out 03/01/03 and 03/02/05. We had a good storm had to hire three sub along with my three trucks. Good thing cause on the second day two of my trucks went down. The 89' blazer broke the A-frame and the 87" lift chain broke loose from the a-frame, made a quick repair on the 87' by raping the chain around the lower bracket(@ 4:00 am) and finished plowing. The 89' was repaired the next day.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Buck
You know my truck horror stories from this winter..But those have been mostly repairs as far as things braking:
Plow Markers
Employee bent the stand on on plow
A couple of small scratches
Mud flaps were hanging off the back of the truck from hitting snow banks

Thanks for bringing it up again.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Lux Lawn said:


> Buck
> You know my truck horror stories from this winter..But those have been mostly repairs as far as things braking:
> Plow Markers
> Employee bent the stand on on plow
> ...


LOL! Don't blame me for "bringing it up again"! I was hoping this thread was buried deep in the archives by now as everyone thought it was bad luck... 

Since starting this thread, the only other thing I've done to my truck was bend the rear bumper a bit. I was backing up to my overhead door in the shop, I have to do this at an angle because of two oak trees the previous owner didn't want to cut down in front of the door, so anyway I'm backing up and just thinking "okay this is probably close enou....BANG!!!" &*^%$#!!!! Oh well, guess which two trees are coming down soon?? :angry:

Buck


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Up North said:


> LOL! Don't blame me for "bringing it up again"!
> 
> Buck


Well you got to blame someone it might as well be the guy who started the thread.


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

here goes, 2 meyer pumps rebuilt=800,bumper and quarter panel on 2002 chevy=1900,scrath on parked car bumper=450,new double batteries on 98 gmc=150,misc-springs,coils,alt,and u joints 500. the feeling of running a successful snow and ice bussiness---- PRICELESS


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

scagster
where you from?


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

lux, live in wakeman, all our work is in lorain and cuyhoga county


----------



## doug96 (Mar 2, 2005)

*uni -joint??*

what is a uni-joint , swc metioned he carries one as back up if his u joint goes.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

my fuel gauge is broken


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

Country Manor said:


> Just my bank accounts :crying: Maybe it will snow someday payup
> All Weathermen


My bank accounts? Naw, they're fine.

The only thing I've broke (other than my mailbox post) this season is my patience


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

like a dumb [email protected]@, I decided I did not need help to load my big snow blower in the truck insted I used the bobcat, Yup it sliped and tryed to catch it with the bucket, hit the back of the truck blew out both tail lights and still fliped the snowblower in the back UPSIDE DOWN ...the worst is I had two kids watching with strong backs at 20.00 an hour......


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

ace911emt said:


> like a dumb [email protected]@, I decided I did not need help to load my big snow blower in the truck insted I used the bobcat, Yup it sliped and tryed to catch it with the bucket, hit the back of the truck blew out both tail lights and still fliped the snowblower in the back UPSIDE DOWN ...the worst is I had two kids watching with strong backs at 20.00 an hour......


Ace, I don't mean to laugh at your misfortune...but damn, that's funny!  It sounds like something I would do...just after telling those two kids, "WHAT? Lift it in?? Nah, watch...this is how we do it." Ooops... 

Buck


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

Well I was heading to my last driveway tonite, guy pulls across an intersection in front of me. T-boned a 2001 grand cherokee at 35 MPH. Plow has a pretty good bend in it, goes up and down and right OK but gets stuck on left angle. Cherokee didn't fair quite as well. the center of the cutting edge broke the RR rim and snapped the brake disc in half, plus some pretty good sheetmetal damage. 20 something kid taking his Dad's truck to the fast food joint. Dad seemed to take it pretty good.


----------



## jjdonovan (Nov 1, 2001)

*Some breakage some just parts worn out!!*

Hello All,
Well with all the snow this year,(MASS) I guess I really cannot complain with what has been needed replacing and repairing.
99 Freightliner: Driveshaft yoke,carrier bearing and input shaft,$575.00
right front headlight bezel and cracked right front fender from a steel post;bezel $23.00 fender???? springtime repair
1 pair of winter wiper blades$23.00
1 mailbox and woodpost dusted to S$%#..?? 
No heat first time out plowing..water flow valve and dual thermostats..$55.00
99 Ford F-450 dump
My driver took off the side markers on the plow..$18.00
cut down a tire when he jumped a curb with a full load of sand ballast..$200.00
Broken right rear air bag mount..1 hour of my time and welding..priceless
Worn out "A" frame on the Western 9 footer...$331.00
and 4 hours of time to replace the frame
But all in all not to bad of a season so far...AND SPRING IS JUST 8  :salute: DAYS AWAY WAHOO!!!!


----------

